# Question to native portugese speakers.



## Paparaciii

Can Brazilian-portugese speaker communicate with Portugal-Portugese speaker in his native language?? Maybe you could try it in this thread? )
I've read that the difference between those "accents" are so big that they rather should be looked on as different languages and that for Brazilian-Portugese speaker it is easier to understand spanish than Portugal-Portugese.
And what about African-Portugese?


----------



## Macunaíma

If you know any Portuguese I recommend you take a look at the Portuguese Forum. You will see that we communicate perfectly well. I don't speak Spanish and, therefore, I can't understand Spanish better than my own language spoken with a different accent, although native Portuguese speakers can understand other romance languages with relative ease (more easily than they can understand Portuguese). The difference in accent is not an obstacle to communication, just as it isn't in English with its many different dialects either. In written Portuguese, the differences basically consist of the spelling of some words and choice of vocabulary (common vocabulary, for the most part). My favourite writer is Portuguese and the favourite writers of many Portuguese are Brazilian. Brazilians are less familiar with European accent than the Portuguese with Brazilian accent, because we don't have as much exposure to Portuguese accent on TV and music as they have to Brazilian accent, but that doesn't mean that we can't understand the Portuguese or that we speak different languages. That's absurd!


----------



## Outsider

In all fairness, understanding what people write is one thing, and understanding them speak is another. Having said this, let me tell you straight up that one of the largest immigrant communities in Portugal right now is Brazilian, and I have never heard of them needing to change the way they speak to be understood. On the contrary, many Portuguese like Brazilian accents.

In my opinion, news of the split of Portuguese into two have been largely exaggerated by foreigners who typically never learned to speak the language very well in any of its varieties (if they ever even learned it at all), and by a few natives with certain political agendas.

As for African Portuguese, it's even closer to European Portuguese.


----------



## Macunaíma

If it comes down to accent and not the language in general, as the question suggests, then we must bear in mind that neither BP nor EP can be put into one category only, as there are variations within each of them as well. 

Portuguese is a rich language, with a varied phonology and a vast range of accents, comprising peoples of different races, heritage, backgrouds, living in different parts of the world. This being so, it's obvious that there are different accents, but none of them so deviant as to sound like a another language to a native speaker. People who say they understand Spanish better than European Portuguese either has studied Spanish or is overestimating their ability to understand Spanish -or else, they are lying. 

I have seen Brazilians who cherish the myth that Brazilian Portuguese is becoming a distinct language. Rubbish! They are fond of overstating the unintelligibility of European Portuguese to Brazilian ears. I have never heard from a Brazilian who've been to Portugal that they couldn't understand the locals' accent. Admittedly, as I said above, we are not _familiar_ with it, but that doesn't mean we are retards who cannot understand a different accent. 

Most Brazilians are actually proud of speaking Portuguese, in an otherwise almost entirely Spanish-speaking Latin America, and some even hate it when foreigners think we speak Spanish and make a point of stating that their mother tongue is Portuguese.

This subject has been widely discussed in other threads around and, as Outsider pointed out, there's no other way of finding out the differences and similitudes of Brazilian and European Portuguese but learning it.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Nothing to add to what Macunaíma (a Brazilian) and Outsider (a Portuguese) have said. Just wanted to underscore that the communication difficulty, if any, experienced by us is by no means more severe than the one within the English-speaking community worldwide (it´s difficult for average Americans to understand their fellow English-speakers from Australia or India). The bottom line is the lack of familiarity with each other's accent. Of course, such a "problem" (should we really call it a problem?) can be easily overcome through cultural exchange (TV, movies, songs, etc).


----------



## MORTIMER

A Brazilian guy from Salvador said me the same. He could understand spanish-speakers better than Portuguese people, because "They (Portugueses) speak too guttural and we(Brazilians) can`t understand them"


Is different the grammar of both? In afirmative case which one do I have to learn? I`d like to learn Portuguese...


----------



## Lusitania

Mortimer, they always say that just for jealousy and many portuguese say they'd find people from argentina much nicer than brazilian, less arrogant as portuguese do know that between argentina and brazil there is some rivalry 

There have always been migration from Portugal to Brazil and in recent years from Brazil to Portugal. So, we're mixing up again.
I find the Portuguese Brazilian very creative and enjoy reading brazilian authors.

We mustn't forget that there are local accents. In Portugal it's very difficult to understand people from some parts of the country.

Best

L


----------



## amonik

portuguese from brazil the accent is different from portugal, i learned portuguese from a girl from santa catarina, brasil and her accent has become my accent, so if i talked portuguese with someone the noticed right away that the accent is from the south of brasil, and also spanish is so diversible that if actuallu you go to another country, they have different accents and different words to thing as a car.
let me give you an example as CAR
in mexico they say: COCHE
and that for me would mean pig
in my country guatemala we say CARRO o AUTO
in spain they say AUTO
and i went to El Salvador en they said automovil
in other parts of south america they usea automovil or just movil
so there is different spanish and sometime is hard for me that i speak spanish to understand spanish from bolivia or spain.
and i know that form my friend from brasil that they have also different words, for different things too.

good luck!



MORTIMER said:


> A Brazilian guy from Salvador said me the same. He could understand spanish-speakers better than Portuguese people, because "They (Portugueses) speak too guttural and we(Brazilians) can`t understand them"
> 
> 
> Is different the grammar of both? In afirmative case which one do I have to learn? I`d like to learn Portuguese...


 
Hi!

in case of you if you leave in spain, you should learn portuguese from portugal, due that portugal is near, it would be different if you lived in america, then you should learn portuguese from brasil.
Actually i asked that same question to one of my teacher from college, and he told me it would be more conviniente to learn portuguese from brasil, because is there more a chance for me to go to work to brasil than portugal, plus all over the continent of america there are brasilian everywhere , so its better to learned from portugal there is more a chance to meet people from portugal than from brasil.

Good luck! boa sorte!


----------



## MORTIMER

But Brazil has 200 millions of inhabitants and Portugal only 10 millions... so Brazilian Portuguese could be more important in the future. I guess the importance of the Portuguese is due to Brazil. Besides, in Spain there are more Brazilians than Portugueses, probably.

About what you say about `car´in different spanish, we say coche instead auto. I can understand Latinamericans with no problems despite the different accents. I know the words used in Latinamerica such as "ahorita", "vaina", "pana", "pendejo", "boludo", "coger" and so on


----------



## Denis555

Let's be fair. Although Brazilians can understand (almost) everything that's written in EP, sometimes Brazilians have a hard time understanding the spoken EP. 

Can any Brazilian here understand easily what "Dick Vigarista" says to "Muttley" in EP in this TV cartoon?


----------



## Alandria

Quero ser sincera, que me desculpem os portugueses, mas tive que ver o vídeo 6 vezes para entender o diálogo inteiro, Vou colocar o que eu entendi ouvindo 6 vezes:

"Atrasaram-se na partida, dick?"
"Sim, *risos*, porque à noite de sol mato e brilho esvaziaram pneus!"
"E adivinha que pneus esvaziou ele (sujeito)!"
"*risos de Muttley*"
"para-me de a..."


----------



## edupa

Denis555 said:


> Let's be fair. Although Brazilians can understand (almost) everything that's written in EP, sometimes Brazilians have a hard time understanding the spoken EP.
> 
> Can any Brazilian here understand easily what "Dick Vigarista" says to "Muttley" in EP in this TV cartoon?


 
Dennis

Eu acho esquisito as pessoas ainda insistirem que existe compreensão plena e mútua entre os falantes do português do Brasil e de Portugal. É clara a dificuldade dos brasileiros em entender inteiramente o que os portugueses falam, como bem ilustra o vídeo que você linkou.

O ator português Ricardo Pereira, que (acho que ainda) mora no Brasil e por vezes faz trabalhos na Globo, vira e mexe dá entrevista dizendo que teve de adaptar sua fala, diminuindo seu ritmo, entre outras coisas, para poder ser compreendido pelos brasileiros em seu dia-a-dia aqui na terra tupiniquim. Ele insiste em dizer que, se falar como o faz em sua terra natal, simplesmente fica difícil a comnicação.

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Não se pode negar que há diferenças, e até dificuldades de compreensão. Mas em minha opinião o principal é que os brasileiros estão pouco habituados a ouvirem falar português à maneira de Portugal.

Há poucos dias estivemos a falar de sotaques do inglês noutro fórum. Reparem na diversidade de maneiras de falar que existe só nas Ilhas Britânicas. Como disse na outra discussão, alguns dos sotaques de zonas mais periféricas eram incompreensíveis para mim!

Mas da segunda vez que fui ouvi-los aconteceu uma coisa curiosa. Continuavam a ser difíceis, mas agora eu já conseguia reconhecer melhor as palavras aqui e ali. Acho que é tudo uma questão de exposição.


----------



## VanAl

edupa said:


> Dennis
> 
> Eu acho esquisito as pessoas ainda insistirem que existe compreensão plena e mútua entre os falantes do português do Brasil e de Portugal. É clara a dificuldade dos brasileiros em entender inteiramente o que os portugueses falam, como bem ilustra o vídeo que você linkou.
> 
> O ator português Ricardo Pereira, que (acho que ainda) mora no Brasil e por vezes faz trabalhos na Globo, vira e mexe dá entrevista dizendo que teve de adaptar sua fala, diminuindo seu ritmo, entre outras coisas, para poder ser compreendido pelos brasileiros em seu dia-a-dia aqui na terra tupiniquim. Ele insiste em dizer que, se falar como o faz em sua terra natal, simplesmente fica difícil a comnicação.
> 
> Abraços


 
Este assunto não deve ser visto num contexto isolado e sim num contexto mais alargado a todas as linguas Europeias faladas de ambos os lados do Atlantico e sendo assim, se mesmo a nivel local existem variações linguisticas, no contexto Portugues seria impensável o Portugues não ter seguido caminhos evolutivos diferentes de cada lado do Atlantico, quer ganhando novas palavras e sonoridade, quer noutros casos mantendo arcaismos, o próprio Portugues falado a 500 anos em Portugal não é o Portugues falado actualmente em Portugal, o Portugues falado no Brasil por seu lado também adquirio novas palavras e sonoridade com a chegada de outros povos ao territorio Brasileiro ou assimilando palavras e sons de povos que ja la estavam e assim vai continuar na noite dos tempos.
O Portugues falado em Portugal manteve-se pelo menos até ao seculo XVI muito próximo da matriz Galaico-Portuguesa e quando se aventurou para fora do espaço geográfico da Europa assimilou palavras novas e novos sons que não tinha mas necesitava para poder denominar "coisas" novas para as quais não tinha palavras, este fenomeno de evolução linguistica acontece no espaço geográfico Portugues à milhares de anos desde que o Latim chegou a esta terra onde existiam outras linguas, hoje totalmente desconhecidas, que assimilaram a lingua dos conquistadores Romanos, o Latim, conferindo-lhe a sua sonoridade especifica e começaram uma nova fase de evolução linguistica que continua e continuará na noite dos tempos.
Quanto á compreensão mutua existe parece-me haver mais compreensão da parte dos Portugueses face ao Portugues falado no Brasil que ao contrário, nós entendemos perfeitamente seja qual for a variante de Portugues falado no Brasil, talvez até melhor que certos "falares" locais de Portugal onde algumas variações apesar de usarem o mesmo Portugues escrito tem um Portugues falado com uma sonoridade muito distinta, isto acontece igualmente com o Espanhol e o Ingles.


----------



## Odinh

Denis555 said:


> Let's be fair. Although Brazilians can understand (almost) everything that's written in EP, sometimes Brazilians have a hard time understanding the spoken EP.
> 
> Can any Brazilian here understand easily what "Dick Vigarista" says to "Muttley" in EP in this TV cartoon?


 
Os brasileiros têm dificuldade de entender o sotaque lisboeta, que infelizmente é o mais difundido e o que possui a maior influência em Portugal. Assistam a esta reportagem http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=facVQK4CI8g e notem como o sotaque da eurodeputada Edite Estrela é diferente dos demais. A Sra. Rita Silva, por outro lado, tem uma pronúncia quase brasileira.

Aliás, entendi 99% do que foi dito nessa reportagem.


----------



## Zahrah

Odinh said:


> Os brasileiros têm dificuldade de entender o sotaque lisboeta, que infelizmente é o mais difundido e o que possui a maior influência em Portugal. Assistam a esta reportagem http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=facVQK4CI8g e notem como o sotaque da eurodeputada Edite Estrela é diferente dos demais. A Sra. Rita Silva, por outro lado, tem uma pronúncia quase brasileira.


 
Olá Odinh 

Sou portuguesa, mas não sou lisboeta. O sotaque lisboeta é falado em Lisboa e zonas limítrofes. Dizer que é "o mais difundido" para mim é uma ideia errada. É quase como dizer "Portugal é Lisboa e o resto é paisagem" 

De norte a sul de Portugal encontramos "sotaques" bem diferentes e o lisboeta como lhe chama não é "o mais difundido" ou de "maior infuência".

Em todos os cantinhos de Portugal irá encontrar uma forma específica do falar de um habitante, que está dependente de muitos factores (regionais, sociais, etc...)

Abraços,

Zahrah


----------



## Denis555

Nessa reportagem onde muitos estavam falando galego, posso dizer sem sombra de dúvida que na fala entendo muito mais o galego que o português de Lisboa. Soa bem mais claro.
No entanto tive a oportunidade de conversar com alguém do Norte, de Vila Nova de Gaia (Bila Noba de Gaia, como ele pronunciava) e às vezes eu pedia pra repetir. A situação se complicou quando fomos para uma discoteca. Aí eu conseguia entender uns 50% do que ele falava!


----------



## VanAl

pontos de vista, eu conheço muitos Brasileiros aqui que acham o Portugues de Lisboa muito mais facil de entender que as outras versões de Portugal, a lingua é tb uma questão de hábito se escutar mais veses mais vai entender, veja o seu caso como é que vc consegue sem sombra de dúvida entender melhor Galego quando o Galego que se fala na Galiza tem mais de 70% de influencia de Espanhol e mesmo assim é falado por pouca gente? o Galego próximo do Portugues é minoritario dentro da própria Galiza e é raro encontrar os sitios e as pessoas que o falam, so em aldeias remotas e em certas zonas da costa, infelizmente muitos Galegos das grande cidades da Galiza tem vergonha de falar tanto o Galego tradicional como o Galego com influencia Espanhola por acharem que é uma lingua de camponez inculto.


----------



## Denis555

Concordo que o galego (padrão) é fortemente influenciado pelo espanhol. Mas pra mim é bem mais claro que o "lisboetês". Que os brasileiros aqui digam o que acham, se entendem o galego: 
http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=6UzwWh91UVc


----------



## VanAl

se vc acha td bem, eu por exemplo achei o PERO falado logo ao inicio muito parecido com o MAS do Brasil e de Portugal e dos Lisboetêses


----------



## Alandria

Consigo entender os galegos dos vídeos perfeitamente bem e de PRIMEIRA.
Ao contrário do vídeo do muttley (dublado em português) em que tive que ouvir 6 vezes para entender tudo. 
Sra. Rita Silva soa quase brasileira para mim, já concordando com Odinh.

'Ush p'rtuguêzsh cómãe muit' âj v'gaish pr'tónicâsh, enquant' uj gâlêgush, não. Éss' é â principaLe dificuldad' de entendimentu.'

Obs: essa era a forma que me soa a maioria dos portugueses que ouço.


----------



## Paparaciii

I'm glad for nice discussion going on here but could you continue it please in English since it would be more understandable for me and many ohers?


----------



## Denis555

Sveiks, Pararaciii!
By the way, I was in your beautiful country, in Riga. A friend of mine who's also Brazilian is learning Latvian and when we were there I bought him some books and magazines in Latvian and a dictionary to learn the language. 

Well, going back to our discussion here. Although we've started out saying that there's no big difference in spelling between BP and EP, we've had the opportunity of looking at some videos and we were quite startled by the difference in pronuciation which can cause some problems even to native speakers.

And we've put to the test even Galego (Galician) our closest relative and in some ways we can understand almost everything they say. 
And as Alandria pointed out in EP (specially that of Lisbon) what you see is _not_ what you get.


----------



## Ayazid

Odinh said:


> Os brasileiros têm dificuldade de entender o sotaque lisboeta, que infelizmente é o mais difundido e o que possui a maior influência em Portugal. Assistam a esta reportagem http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=facVQK4CI8g e notem como o sotaque da eurodeputada Edite Estrela é diferente dos demais. A Sra. Rita Silva, por outro lado, tem uma pronúncia quase brasileira.
> 
> Aliás, entendi 99% do que foi dito nessa reportagem.



Olá Odinh

Não sei porque mas para mim o sotaque dessa senhora soa simplesmente ... europeu (propriamente dito como um dos vários sotaques do português europeu), embora eu saiba que no Brasil existem muitas pronúncias regionais bem diferentes. Segundo você a qual sotaque brasileiro se assemelha mais?  De passagem, será que alguém pode transcrever o que ela disse porque eu realmente não sou capaz entender quase nada


----------



## Zahrah

Ayazid said:


> Olá Odinh
> 
> Não sei porque mas para mim o sotaque dessa senhora soa simplesmente ... europeu (propriamente dito como um dos vários sotaques do português europeu), embora eu saiba que no Brasil existem muitas pronúncias regionais bem diferentes. Segundo você a qual sotaque brasileiro se assemelha mais? De passagem, será que alguém pode transcrever o que ela disse porque eu realmente não sou capaz entender quase nada


 
Olá,

É pena... eu não consigo ouvir esse discurso, já tentei aceder algumas vezes e simplesmente não há som e só uma imagem que é fixa. 

Deixem-me dizer que foram buscar um exemplo péssimo para estar a comparar ou a procurar semelhanças entre o português europeu e o português brasileiro. A Sra. Edite Estrela, para mim é simplesmente irritante a falar, daí que o pessoal não a entenda, apesar de soar a "europeu"  (mas também só podia soar assim, não é Ayazid?) 

Muita gente pode achar que o português europeu é "aborrecido" e não é tão melodioso como o brasileiro e por vezes isso faz com se torne imperceptível. Será este um dos possíveis motivos? 

Tentem procurar outros "falares" do português europeu sem ser o lisboeta ou português língua padrão como muitos linguistas lhe chamam e irão reparar ou talvez até já saibam que há "portugueses" bem engraçados. 

Há muitos bem bonitos, como aliás já tive a oportunidade de ler aqui um no fórum (um deles foi o mirandês, que na verdade, não é sotaque ou falar, mas sim considerado uma língua).

Por outro lado, fico com alguma pena que muitos dos "irmãos" não percebam o português europeu... Será que é tão difícil assim de entender ou porque não fazer "uma forcinha" para perceber? 

Talvez eu veja as coisas mais fáceis do meu ponto de vista e daí não compreender muito bem a dificuldade que existe para um brasileiro não entender um português. Claro que haverá muitos aspectos que impedem a compreensão... é certo.

Abraços e continuem a escrever!

Zahrah


----------



## Macunaíma

Paparaciii said:


> I'm glad for nice discussion going on here but could you continue it please in English since it would be more understandable for me and many ohers?


 
In post #15, Odihn posted a link to a video from o Portuguese newscast about controversy over Galician being officially recognised by the European Parliament as a language and used in parliamentary sessions and official documents. The intent was to compare the different portuguese accents of the interviewees. People seemed to agree that while Ms. Rita Silva's accent is pretty close to a Brazilian accent and intelligible to Brazilians, Ms. Edite Estrela's is quite tricky for a Brazilian to understand. They argue that Lisbon accent is the most difficult for Brazilians and that not all portuguese accents are so 'unclear' to us and that Brazilians tend to confuse a Portuguese accent with a Lisbon accent, as it is the accent one is more likely to hear on Portuguese media, and that that accounts for the reputation Portuguese accent has for being unintelligible to Brazilians. 



Zahrah said:


> Por outro lado, fico com alguma pena que muitos dos "irmãos" não percebam o português europeu... Será que é tão difícil assim de entender ou porque não fazer "uma forcinha" para perceber?


 
I could understand pretty much everything straight out although my exposure to spoken European Portuguese is almost non-existent. I hesitate to say I understood _everything _because the sound quality of these recordings is not very good.


----------



## avok

I think Rita Silva sounds so Portuguese. Is her accent like Brazilian accent??? She sounds like most of the people on RTP. 

On the other hand I could follow Edita Estrela, you guys think she sounds more "portuguese" though. I guess she said something like this.

"Eu acho interessante essa vontade que ? continua manifestar de aproximação ao português mas temos de entender isso também como uma forma de demarcação e relação ao castelhano" 

Does this mean anything at all?  But it is hard for me to understand Rita Silva (even though you guys say she sounds more brazilian). I just have to guess what she is talking about.


----------



## Ayazid

avok said:


> I think Rita Silva sounds so Portuguese. Is her accent like Brazilian accent??? She sounds like most of the people on RTP.
> 
> On the other hand I could follow Edita Estrela, you guys think she sounds more "portuguese" though. I guess she said something like this.
> 
> "Eu acho interessante essa vontade que ? continua manifestar de aproximação ao português mas temos de entender isso também como uma forma de demarcação e relação ao castelhano"
> 
> Does this mean anything at all?  But it is hard for me to understand Rita Silva (even though you guys say she sounds more brazilian). I just have to guess what she is talking about.



Oi
Just as you, I found the accent of Edita Estrela actually easier than that of Rita Silva! (obivously as I thought before and recently observed pessoalmente in Salvador not all Brazilian accents are easy for non-native speakers to understand ) By the way, has anybody noticed that senhora Estrela pronunciated the *r *in *r*elação like alveolar trill, whereas in standard Lisboeta accent it would be pronunciated with guttural sound? However, in the speech of senhora Silva I recognized slightly guttural *r* in *r*eunião. So ... does anybody has an idea from which region they are...? And what was senhora Silva talking about...?

The mystery continues...


----------



## Zahrah

Hi again,

I hope my message can be posted here... because I think I clicked by mistake on the unsubscribe link  when trying to answer...

As I told you I really can´t hear Mrs. Edite Estrela and Mrs. Rita Silva, I´ve tried for several times and I just can´t hear them.

I think I can understand the problem now... the Lisbon accent.

Yes, sometimes, our lisboetas have a "way" to express themselves quite difficult to understand.

I remember I had a teacher from Lisbon in high school and some of her words were a bit hard to follow... 

For example, natives from Lisbon can pronounce the words "rio" (river) and "riu" (to laugh, in the past tense) almost using the same sounds while natives from north stress the final "o" in "rio" and shorten the "u" in "riu".

It´s just an example 

Zahrah


----------



## Zahrah

Ayazid said:


> Oi
> Just as you, I found the accent of Edita Estrela actually easier than that of Rita Silva! (obivously as I thought before and recently observed pessoalmente in Salvador not all Brazilian accents are easy for non-native speakers to understand ) By the way, has anybody noticed that senhora Estrela pronunciated the *r *in *r*elação like alveolar trill, whereas in standard Lisboeta accent it would be pronunciated with guttural sound? However, in the speech of senhora Silva I recognized slightly guttural *r* in *r*eunião. So ... does anybody has an idea from which region they are...? And what was senhora Silva talking about...?
> 
> The mystery continues...


 
Whithout listening that dialogue and not being quite sure where Mrs. Silva may came from... I would guess that gutural "r" comes from Coimbra.


----------



## Macunaíma

The discussion was going on about which of the two accents were easier for Brazilians, not non-native speakers. Of course, non-native speakers have some very good arguments to prove that Brazilian accent is more difficult for them to understand: the more nasal sounds, the 'subtle' r sounds, etc.

As for Ms. Rita Silva's accent being described as Brazilian, that's obviously an exaggeration. She's got a clearly Portuguese accent, but somehow it's closer to a Brazilian one -don't ask me why, I'm not an expert on phonetics.


----------



## Ayazid

Macunaíma said:


> The discussion was going on about which of the two accents were easier for Brazilians, not non-native speakers. Of course, non-native speakers have some very good arguments to prove that Brazilian accent is more difficult for them to understand: the more nasal sounds, the 'subtle' r sounds, etc.
> 
> As for Ms. Rita Silva's accent being described as Brazilian, that's obviously an exaggeration. She's got a clearly Portuguese accent, but somehow it's closer to a Brazilian one -don't ask me why, I'm not an expert on phonetics.



Olá e aí?
Claro, but we even don´t know yet where are the ladies from. We are just talking about relative easiness of their - anonymous - accents for Brasileiros and speculating about possible difficulties of Lisboeta accent for them. But who knows if Ms. Silva isn´t actually from Lisboa or the adjacent region and the second one from North of Portugal? And could we say that the Lisboeta is really so harder for Brasileiros than other European accents and vice versa that the other accents (let´s say from Coimbra, Alentejo or Guarda) are always so easily understandable?

P.S.: Could anybody transcribe what Ms. Silva said?


----------



## Odinh

Alguns brasileiros reacionários, por motivos muito mais de ordem política ou sentimental do que propriamente ligüística, usam o sotaque lisboeta para 'demonstrar' que o português brasileiro e o europeu são na verdade línguas distintas. Ainda que em todo Portugal só se falasse como se fala em Lisboa, essa tese seria discutível, mas basta ouvir o Sr. Vasco Graça Moura, por exemplo, para que ela caia totalmente por terra. Dos foristas brasileiros, alguém aí teve alguma dificuldade, mínima que seja, para compreender o que disse o Sr. Moura?


----------



## VanAl

Alandria said:


> Consigo entender os galegos dos vídeos perfeitamente bem e de PRIMEIRA.
> Ao contrário do vídeo do muttley (dublado em português) em que tive que ouvir 6 vezes para entender tudo.
> Sra. Rita Silva soa quase brasileira para mim, já concordando com Odinh.
> 
> 'Ush p'rtuguêzsh cómãe muit' âj v'gaish pr'tónicâsh, enquant' uj gâlêgush, não. Éss' é â principaLe dificuldad' de entendimentu.'
> 
> Obs: essa era a forma que me soa a maioria dos portugueses que ouço.


 
lol  acontece que a senhora Rita Silva tem precisamente um sotaque bem Lisboeta (Lisboetêz não existe é um devaneio do senhor Galego que pronunciou isso) muito aparentado ao sotaque usado pelas senhoras da linha de cascais


----------



## Zahrah

Ok, I could listen the video...

Mrs. Rita Silva isn´t not from north, she´s from south... and she says:

"Basicamente era português que ele falava. Quem tinha que trabalhar nessa altura era os meus colegas da cabine espanhola. Nós não trabalhávamos. Sempre que há uma intervenção em português em qualquer reunião, a cabine portuguesa cala-se."

I don´t know if it´s this excerpt which you´re looking for...


----------



## Ayazid

Zahrah said:


> Ok, I could listen the video...
> 
> Mrs. Rita Silva isn´t not from north, she´s from south... and she says:
> 
> "Basicamente era português que ele falava. Quem tinha que trabalhar nessa altura era os meus colegas da cabine espanhola. Nós não trabalhávamos. Sempre que há uma intervenção em português em qualquer reunião, a cabine portuguesa cala-se."
> 
> I don´t know if it´s this excerpt which you´re looking for...



Ah sim, obrigado! I just couldn´t figure it out, but now it´s clear


----------



## VanAl

já consegui escutar o video Zharah?


----------



## Macunaíma

Why don't we forget about the region where Ms. Rita's accent is from, as it doesn't matter as much as what it is like. Fenando Collor de Mello, our former President, is from the nort-east and he doesn't have an easily recogniseable northeastern accent. Accents do not always bear a direct relation to the region the speaker comes from and that is especially true of educated people.


----------



## Zahrah

Sim, já consegui VanAl... obrigada... estava difícil!.. mas ainda não ouvi a reportagem toda, porque entretanto estou a trabalhar... e quis ajudar a Ayazid, mas irei ouvir com mais calma, pois é bastante interessante.


----------



## avok

If Rita Silva is easier to understand for Brasileiros then African Portuguese must be super easy for them because (educated) Africans' pronunciation -the vowels- is so "open" unlike Lisboetas'.

*Zahrah*

Voce pode ajudar-me? Ms. E.Estrela says something like this?

"Eu acho interessante essa vontade que ? continua manifestar de aproximação ao português mas temos de entender isso também como uma forma de demarcação e relação ao castelhano"


----------



## avok

Ayazid said:


> By the way, has anybody noticed that senhora Estrela pronunciated the *r *in *r*elação like alveolar trill, whereas in standard Lisboeta accent it would be pronunciated with guttural sound? However, in the speech of senhora Silva I recognized slightly guttural *r* in *r*eunião.


 
Hi,

Hmm, I think Ms. Estrela pronounces relaçao with a french "r" but a very soft one. I think both ladies have soft guttural r's (french r)


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Zahrah said:


> Por outro lado, fico com alguma pena que muitos dos "irmãos" não percebam o português europeu... Será que é tão difícil assim de entender ou porque não fazer "uma forcinha" para perceber?


Obrigado, Zahrah. Isto é exatamente o que eu gostaria de dizer. É engraçado que poucos brasileiros, numa certa faixa de nível educacional, recusam-se a admitir dificuldades na compreensão do inglês, mas admitem, com naturalidade (e um estranho orgulho) a impossibilidade de captar o acento lusitano.


----------



## Zahrah

avok said:


> If Rita Silva is easier to understand for Brasileiros then African Portuguese must be super easy for them because (educated) Africans' pronunciation -the vowels- is so "open" unlike Lisboetas'.
> 
> *Zahrah*
> 
> Voce pode ajudar-me? Ms. E.Estrela says something like this?
> 
> "Eu acho interessante essa vontade que ? continua manifestar de aproximação ao português mas temos de entender isso também como uma forma de demarcação e relação ao castelhano"


 
Hi Avok,

Here it is what Ms. Edite Estrela says:

“Acho interessante essa vontade que eles continuam a manifestar de aproximação ao português, mas temos de entender isso também como uma forma de demarcação em relação ao castelhano.”
 
African Portuguese is one of the Portuguese variants that I like the most and yes, I agree with you when you say that can be "super easy" for Brazilian.

Abraços!

Zahrah


----------



## Zahrah

Dom Casmurro said:


> Obrigado, Zahrah. Isto é exatamente o que eu gostaria de dizer. É engraçado que poucos brasileiros, numa certa faixa de nível educacional, recusam-se a admitir dificuldades na compreensão do inglês, mas admitem, com naturalidade (e um estranho orgulho) a impossibilidade de captar o acento lusitano.


 
Olá Dom Casmurro,

Para mim, os brasileiros que dizem não entender o português é só para brincarem connosco ... a gente consegue sempre entender por muito difícil que uma língua seja, basta ter um certo "carinho" por ela  e claro, algum conhecimento da mesma também.

Abraços a todos...

Zahrah


----------



## VanAl

r in the beginning of a word is allways pronounce with guturral sound in the standard Lisboeta accent, that never appen in the end of a word but could appen in the meadle of a word using two rr (in specific words like carro/barro etc), if you have only an r in the meadle of the word the sound is not guturral, inthe nort and south r is slightly guttural, in the case of this too ladys both pronounce r with guturral sound, thei are both from the area of Lisbon.


----------



## Ayazid

VanAl said:


> r in the beginning of a word is allways pronounce with guturral sound in the standard Lisboeta accent, that never appen in the end of a word but could appen in the meadle of a word using two rr (in specific words like carro/barro etc), if you have only an r in the meadle of the word the sound is not guturral, inthe nort and south r is slightly guttural, in the case of this too ladys both pronounce r with guturral sound, thei are both from the area of Lisbon.



Olá VanAl
Correct me if I am wrong but isn´t there beside the guttural sound also another pronunciation of the initial and double r in Portugal (or in its country-side) which is actually identical to the Spanish one (alveolar trill)? It seems to me that nowadays the pronunciation prefered in big cities is the guttural trill, however in the country-side and African countries it is the alveolar one.


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> Hmm, I think Ms. Estrela pronounces relaçao with a french "r" but a very soft one. I think both ladies have soft guttural r's (french r)


Edite Estrela is a well-known politician in Portugal. Her initial "r" is normally alveolar, as in Spanish.


----------



## avok

Zahrah said:


> Hi Avok,
> 
> Here it is what Ms. Edite Estrela says:
> 
> “Acho interessante essa vontade que eles continuam a manifestar de aproximação ao português, mas temos de entender isso também como uma forma de demarcação em relação ao castelhano.”
> 
> African Portuguese is one of the Portuguese variants that I like the most and yes, I agree with you when you say that can be "super easy" for Brazilian.
> 
> Abraços!
> 
> Zahrah


 
Zahraaaaaaaaah 

Obrigado pela resposta, eu quero o portugues africano tambem. Tento ouvir o portugues africano pela internet (o sitio internet da RTP) mas nao é bastante!!


----------



## Zahrah

Merhaba Avok,

Embora os recursos para português africano sejam poucos, o teu português já é óptimo .

Queria tentar arranjar alguns sites para esta variante e colocá-los aqui, mas não tenho tempo por agora... talvez aqui mesmo no fórum os possas encontrar.

Um abraço,

Zahrah


----------



## Outsider

Odinh said:


> Os brasileiros têm dificuldade de entender o sotaque lisboeta, que infelizmente é o mais difundido e o que possui a maior influência em Portugal. Assistam a esta reportagem http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=facVQK4CI8g e notem como o sotaque da eurodeputada Edite Estrela é diferente dos demais.


Ouvi uma boa parte dessa reportagem, mas ao fim de um tempo tive de fechar a janela, repugnado com a cobardia dos nossos políticos e com a ignorância dos nossos jornalistas! 

Aquela patetice do "mas o português _ainda_ pouco se estuda na Galiza" é de bradar aos céus. Porque é que os galegos haveriam que querer aprender "português", quando já o falam? Porque para a nossa classe jornalística medíocre "português" quer dizer "o de Lisboa", obviamente. E que por sinal nem eles sabem muito bem: que típico numa reportagem sobre a língua portuguesa terem escrito mal "con*s*ensual" e "Crist*ó*vão". 



Odinh said:


> A Sra. Rita Silva, por outro lado, tem uma pronúncia quase brasileira.


Sinceramente, Odinh, para mim a diferença entre o sotaque da Sra. Rita Silva e o da Edite Estrela é mínima. Mas acho o da primeira mais "padrão" que o da segunda. A Edite Estrela não é de Lisboa, e a fala dela tem uns tiques estranhos, como pronunciar "conselho" como "kõs*ê*lhu". Em Lisboa, sede do nosso suposto padrão, onde se fala o único português que os nossos doutos jornalistas e políticos reconhecem como uno, santo, católico e apostólico, diz-se mas é "kõs*â*lhu", se faz favor.



Alandria said:


> Ao contrário do vídeo do muttley (dublado em português) em que tive que ouvir 6 vezes para entender tudo.


Mas o Muttley não é mesmo para entender, Alandria. Isso é fazer batota.


----------



## Odinh

Outsider said:


> Sinceramente, Odinh, para mim a diferença entre o sotaque da Sra. Rita Silva e o da Edite Estrela é mínima.


 
A julgar pelo pouco que as duas falaram na reportagem, a diferença me pareceu gritante. Independentemente de onde as duas são (se bem que seria interessante saber), eu tendo a associar o sotaque da Edite Estrela àquele que os brasileiros têm mais dificuldade para entender, muito embora o que ela diz na reportagem seja facilmente compreensível. O fato é que esse sotaque me causa uma sensação de estranheza e de distanciamento do português ao qual estou habituado que os sotaques da Rita Silva e do Vasco Moura não me causam em absoluto.


----------



## Zahrah

Olá!!

Como reparei que há aqui pessoal que gostaria de saber de onde estas senhoras são, tomei a iniciativa (se bem que a origem delas não tenha grande interesse de acordo com a dúvida em questão) de ir procurar e...
tive um ataque  ... a senhora Edite Estrela é do norte, com aquele sotaque ninguém diria que era daquelas bandas! 

É de Carrazeda de Ansiães pertencente ao distrito de Bragança.

http://www.bragancanet.pt/filustres/ediestrela.html

Quanto à senhora Rita Silva a minha pesquisa não deu resultados ... por enquanto...


----------



## Odinh

Zahrah said:


> a senhora Edite Estrela é do norte, com aquele sotaque ninguém diria que era daquelas bandas!


 
Pronto, minha tese do sotaque lisboeta foi de vez por água abaixo...


----------



## Zahrah

Não, não estou a conseguir saber de onde é a outra senhora...

Pois, é verdade, e eu que queria tanto que a "estrela" se transformasse numa "alface"


----------



## Outsider

Odinh said:


> A julgar pelo pouco que as duas falaram na reportagem, a diferença me pareceu gritante. Independentemente de onde as duas são (se bem que seria interessante saber), eu tendo a associar o sotaque da Edite Estrela àquele que os brasileiros têm mais dificuldade para entender, muito embora o que ela diz na reportagem seja facilmente compreensível. O fato é que esse sotaque me causa uma sensação de estranheza e de distanciamento do português ao qual estou habituado que os sotaques da Rita Silva e do Vasco Moura não me causam em absoluto.


Bom, provavelmente não devemos fazer julgamentos muito peremptórios com base nas poucas frases que estivemos a ouvir, mas suponho que estas coisas têm um pouco de subjectivo. Eu achei o Vasco Graça Moura mais difícil de entender que a Edite Estrela. É frequente eu ter mais dificuldade em entender os homens que as mulheres.

_Well, we probably shouldn't make very definite judgements based on the handful of sentences we heard, but I guess these things are a little subjective. I found Vasco Graça Moura harder to understand than Edite Estrela. I often have more difficulty understanding men than women._


----------



## Lusitania

Anyway, it's a huge discussion, still we have dificulties in understanding some accents inside Portugal, like from the azores, when they speak on tv they put subtitles.

Also when some brazilians came to live here from the interior of Brazil we had some some expressions or the way they spoke but now we do understand it. It's a matter of being expose to the language, we were exposed to the Portuguese Brazilian spoken on soap operas.
Aqui see an example of azorean accent, não encontro muitos mais, as próprias expressões que utilizam nos Açores e Madeira são muitas vezes diferentes. Na Madeira por exemplo diz-se "azoigou" para "morreu" entre outras expressões. And more


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu queria ver um português entender um matuto (caipira de Minas) conjugar verbos: _"fumo e_ _vortemo"_ (fomos e voltamos) e _"apiemo"_ (apeamos -o verbo apear é muito usado no interior de Minas para significar _descer_ não só de cavalo, mas de carro, ônibus, etc.), _"ponhemo"_ (pusemos). Além disso, os matutos sempre acrescentam uma terminação em -_e_ a palavras terminadas em _l_ , e pronunciam _currali_, _papeli_, _arandeli_. O -_lh_ dá lugar ao -_i_ :_ ái_ (alho), _repôi_ (repolho) _o_ _zói_ (os olhos).



Eu adoro essa fala! Adoro! Pena que está desaparecendo. 

Vou buscar na internet um áudio com a voz de algum matuto contando _causo. _Lembro de já ter ouvido um desses mas não consigo achar agora. Se eu achar, e a Vanda autorizar, posto aqui. É muito interessante.


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> Eu queria ver um português entender um matuto (caipira de Minas) conjugar verbos: _"fumo e_ _vortemo"_ (fomos e voltamos) e _"apiemo"_ (apeamos -o verbo apear é muito usado no interior de Minas para significar _descer_ não só de cavalo, mas de carro, ônibus, etc.), _"ponhemo"_ (pusemos). Além disso, os matutos sempre acrescentam uma terminação em -_e_ a palavras terminadas em _l_ , e pronunciam _currali_, _papeli_, _arandeli_. O -_lh_ dá lugar ao -_i_ :_ ái_ (alho), _repôi_ (repolho) _o_ _zói_ (os olhos).
> 
> 
> 
> Eu adoro essa fala! Adoro! Pena que está desaparecendo.
> 
> Vou buscar na internet um áudio com a voz de algum matuto contando _causo. _Lembro de já ter ouvido um desses mas não consigo achar agora. Se eu achar, e a Vanda autorizar, posto aqui. É muito interessante.


 
O meu sotaque preferido de Minas é o de Ube*R*lândia... 
Conhece?


----------



## Macunaíma

Alandria said:


> O meu sotaque preferido de Minas é o de Ube*R*lândia...
> Conhece?


 
Sim, conheço Ube*r*lândia. Nem no Texas se ouvem aqueles erres!

Eu fiz uma distinção, não sei se muito válida, entre caipira e matuto. O caipira é mais imediatamente associado ao habitante rural de São Paulo e encontrado em Minas Gerias no Sul e Triângulo. Para quem não entendeu, aqui um mapa das regiões de Minas Gerais. O sotaque de Uberlândia é extremamente caipira, embora a cidade seja grande, moderna e riquíssima. 

O matuto, por outro lado, é o mineiro da roça das outras áreas do estado. Jeca Tatu, personagem da obra de Monteiro Lobato imortalizado pela interpretação de Mazzaropi, sendo habitante do Vale do Paraíba, entre o estado do RJ e SP, falava como um matuto, porque o sotaque caipira não atinge aquela área.

Bem, ouvir uma fala é melhor do que ler sobre ela: com a permissão da Vanda (obrigado, Vandita!), aqui está um legítimo matuto contando um _causo_. Não deixem de ouvir, além de ser interessante ouvir um dialeto do português brasileiro em extinção, o_ causo_ é engraçadíssimo.

_Macunaíma_


----------



## MOC

É curioso. Depois de tanta discussão sobre o sotaque da Edite Estrela resolvi ouvir, e pessoalmente não vejo sotaque acentuado de parte nenhuma. Sotaque europeu claro, mas não lhe detecto maniazinhas de qualquer sotaque específico.

Onde posso ouvir o tal video de Rita Silva que falavam?




Odinh said:


> Pronto, minha tese do sotaque lisboeta foi de vez por água abaixo...



Edite Estrela apenas nasceu lá. Com os anos que já passou em Lisboa, o seu sotaque obviamente será mais lisboeta.


----------



## Odinh

MOC said:


> É curioso. Depois de tanta discussão sobre o sotaque da Edite Estrela resolvi ouvir, e pessoalmente não vejo sotaque acentuado de parte nenhuma. Sotaque europeu claro, mas não lhe detecto maniazinhas de qualquer sotaque específico.
> 
> Onde posso ouvir o tal video de Rita Silva que falavam?


 
No mesmo vídeo, MOC.


----------



## MOC

Odinh said:


> No mesmo vídeo, MOC.




Ué. Não vi.  Vou ver de novo. 


Já vi. Acho que é a forma de falar da Edite Estrela que vos deve afectar mais, e não o sotaque propriamente dito. Na minha opinião o sotaque de Edite Estrela é semelhante ao de Rita Silva. Sotaque não demasiadamente acentuado (e por isso mais difícil de especificar a um distrito em concreto), da região litoral centro (incluindo Lisboa).


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> Aqui see an example of azorean accent, não encontro muitos mais, as próprias expressões que utilizam nos Açores e Madeira são muitas vezes diferentes. Na Madeira por exemplo diz-se "azoigou" para "morreu" entre outras expressões. And more


Convém esclarecer que o primeiro vídeo é uma caricatura. Não está mal feita, mas acho que ele não acertou na pronúncia de "golo". Penso que os açorianos dizem "gôl", e não "gøl".

Os sotaques no segundo vídeo parecem ser genuínos.



			
				MOC said:
			
		

> É curioso. Depois de tanta discussão sobre o sotaque da Edite Estrela resolvi ouvir, e pessoalmente não vejo sotaque acentuado de parte nenhuma. Sotaque europeu claro, mas não lhe detecto maniazinhas de qualquer sotaque específico.


Talvez não se note neste vídeo, mas eu sei que ela pronuncia palavras do tipo de "espelho" como "shp*ê*lhu". Uma característica do norte, de onde ela é natural. Mas são pequenas coisas. Eu também não noto muita diferença entre o sotaque da Edite Estrela e o da Rita Silva, apesar das opiniões contrárias de alguns brasileiros aqui. Talvez seja uma questão de dicção.


----------



## MarX

Paparaciii said:


> Can Brazilian-portugese speaker communicate with Portugal-Portugese speaker in his native language?? Maybe you could try it in this thread? )
> I've read that the difference between those "accents" are so big that they rather should be looked on as different languages and that for Brazilian-Portugese speaker it is easier to understand spanish than Portugal-Portugese.
> And what about African-Portugese?


I wouldn't say that they are two different languages, but I can understand if some Brazilians who have had little exposure to Eastern Hemisphere Portuguese find it hard to understand it.
After all not everybody has so much talents or interest in languages as most of the foristas here.
I think it wouldn't be fair to judge a Brazilian who said s/he understands Spanish better than EH-Portuguese, saying that he's ignorant, or is just jealous, or whatever. As I said, not everybody is a language-genius, and s/he is just saying honestly what s/he thinks.

Btw, a Brazilian once told me that he once made a telephone call to his brother's friend in Portugal, and since he found it hard to understand the girl in the other side of the line, they switched to English.

I know this probably sounds absurd. But I try to understand that a large part of the population doesn't perceive language as we WordReference foristas do. 

Cheers!


MarK


----------



## pauloamado

Paparaciii said:


> Can Brazilian-portugese speaker communicate with Portugal-Portugese speaker in his native language?? Maybe you could try it in this thread? )
> I've read that the difference between those "accents" are so big that they rather should be looked on as different languages and that for Brazilian-Portugese speaker it is easier to understand spanish than Portugal-Portugese.
> And what about African-Portugese?


 
Hello, Paparaciii.

I've visited both Portugal and Spain in the same month. I partially agree with you, about Portuguese and "Brazilian" being different languages. The accent is very different, but the biggest problem for me was understanding different vocabulary usages. The thing is that, in many situations, we do have the same words in Brazil but we don't use them in the same context as they do in Portugal. I met people in Portugal who loved talking fast and had no patience with you if you didn't get at first what they were saying, add this to the vocabulary problem and it can get tricky. In these cases, I would have preferred talking to a Spanish speaker, no doubt.


----------



## Outsider

I suppose there may be also that factor, that when two people "know" they speak different languages they tend to speak more carefully, to be understood. When the language is the same, they just assume everyone will be able to understand them, which isn't necessarily the case.


----------



## Alandria

O problema *NÃO É O VOCABULÁRIO*, mas a fonética mesmo. O português europeu segue uma linha "stress-timed" como o inglês e (acho) o francês. Enquanto o português brasileiro é silábico, como o espanhol e o italiano. Portanto, se um brasileiro diz que entende melhor espanhol do que o português europeu, ela não está de má vontade ou coisa parecida.


----------



## Benvindo

Paparaciii said:


> Can Brazilian-portugese speaker communicate with Portugal-Portugese speaker in his native language?? Maybe you could try it in this thread? )
> I've read that the difference between those "accents" are so big that they rather should be looked on as different languages and that for Brazilian-Portugese speaker it is easier to understand spanish than Portugal-Portugese.
> And what about African-Portugese?


 
- - - - - 
Hi Paparaciii
I think there must be some truth in the saying "Minha pátria é minha língua" after all. What I mean is that, even in Brazil, a person from, say, the state of Pará (north of Brazil), might be so culturally apart from one of Rio Grande do Sul as to consider that they live in different countries, separated by oceans. Yet that does not seem to be the case. The Portuguese language seems to be the one thing that congregates so many different realities into a bigger thing that eventually is named Brazil. And so it happens, maybe, with people from other Portuguese-speaking countries. In fact, I think that Portuguese people are not _really_ considered foreigners in Brazil, only people that speak in a somewhat different way, but that happens between people from different states in Brazil also when they meet. As for communicating with speakers of European Portuguese (or African, Asian, for that matter), I think that in the first 15 minutes you might find it a little difficult, but then you get used to the new accent and words, and the conversation just goes on.
BV 
_Please be free to correct my English, that is precious help!_


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Alandria said:


> O português europeu segue uma linha "stress-timed" como o inglês e (acho) o francês. Enquanto o português brasileiro é silábico, como o espanhol e o italiano.


Eu adoraria ter uma pequena aula sua sobre essa história de _stress-timed language_. Procurei na Wikipedia, achei isto, mas ainda não me sinto completamente informado. Por favor.


----------



## pauloamado

Quando falo de diferenças de vocabulário, com as quais muitas vezes me deparei em solo lusitano, quero dizer: 

Eles usam *comboio* e nós, *trem*
usam *fato* e nós, *terno*
usam *sumo* e nós, *suco*
usam *betão* e nós, *concreto*
usam *agrafador* e nós, *grampeador*
usam *talho* e nós, *açougue*
dizem "Paragem de Autocarro" e nós, "Parada/Ponto de Ônibus".

Se eu fosse continuar, passaria o dia inteiro aqui. Continuo sendo da opinião de que o vocabulário é sim uma grande barreira, maior ainda quando somada à barreira do sotaque.

Portanto, acho que alguns membros do forum deviam pensar/pesquisar um pouco mais antes de discordar com tanta veemência de alguém... Isso mostra porque adoto como princípio evitar afirmações como: isto ou aquilo não é certo ou é errado, principalmente quando se referir a uma impressão pessoal.

Mais sobre o assunto abordado neste tópico: http://intervox.nce.ufrj.br/~edpaes/lin-br.htm


----------



## JGreco

I will speak in English to get my point across. My mom who is from Florianopolis in the South of Brazil has talked of this topic plenty of times with me and it is even confusing for her. According to her even with in Brazil there are areas where people are from where the accent might get muddled between two people from different regions speaking to each other.She has said she has had difficulties with speaking with people from the North of Brazil, with understanding some people speaking in a fast Carioca accent, and with people from interior Sao Paolo state where they have a peculiar English "r" pronunciation and other pronunciations so unique that she has difficulties understanding their accent (if someone could find an example of this on Brazilian Youtube it would be much appreciated). But living in the states she has encountered accents from mainland Portugal and the African countries and there are some difficult accents. She could not understand people from The Algarve region, the Azores, and from Madeira. She did have a lot of difficulties with the Lisboeta accent also. Gallego is very easy for her to understand but to her the most beautiful and understanding accent is that of Cabo Verde and of Angola. Some of the singers such as Cesaria Evora and Sara Tavares are very easy to understand and wonderful. She also says the reason that many Portuguese soap operas and other programs are dubbed into Br.Portuguese is because they usually are in a very difficult Lisboeta accent and they usually speak very very very fast. So of course it is the same language....its the accent, slang, and different word usage that can get you.


----------



## jazyk

I don't know why so many people go on and on about not understanding this or that accent but at the same time say they are proficient in this or that (foreign) language and have no trouble understanding it, or that we call things one way here and they call things another way somewhere else. I have no problem whatsoever understanding anybody. Am I too smart? Maybe. Or are people too dumb? Also maybe. That's a question to which I shall never find a satisfactory answer. 

To tell you the truth, I'm getting tired of this thread. I think I'll just look away.


----------



## MarX

jazyk said:


> I don't know why so many people go on and on about not understanding this or that accent but at the same time say they are proficient in this or that (foreign) language and have no trouble understanding it, or that we call things one way here and they call things another way somewhere else. I have no problem whatsoever understanding anybody. Am I too smart? Maybe. Or are people too dumb? Also maybe. That's a question to which I shall never find a satisfactory answer.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I'm getting tired of this thread. I think I'll just look away.


To share my experience:
Yes, it is sometimes harder for me to understand certain dialects of my mother tongue or German (my main language since five years) than to understand foreign languages.
Not everybody has such a talent as you, Jazyk.


----------



## MOC

pauloamado said:


> Quando falo de diferenças de vocabulário, com as quais muitas vezes me deparei em solo lusitano, quero dizer:
> 
> Eles usam *comboio* e nós, *trem*
> usam *fato* e nós, *terno*
> usam *sumo* e nós, *suco*
> usam *betão* e nós, *concreto*
> usam *agrafador* e nós, *grampeador*
> usam *talho* e nós, *açougue*
> dizem "Paragem de Autocarro" e nós, "Parada/Ponto de Ônibus".
> 
> Se eu fosse continuar, passaria o dia inteiro aqui. Continuo sendo da opinião de que o vocabulário é sim uma grande barreira, maior ainda quando somada à barreira do sotaque.
> 
> Portanto, acho que alguns membros do forum deviam pensar/pesquisar um pouco mais antes de discordar com tanta veemência de alguém... Isso mostra porque adoto como princípio evitar afirmações como: isto ou aquilo não é certo ou é errado, principalmente quando se referir a uma impressão pessoal.
> 
> Mais sobre o assunto abordado neste tópico: http://intervox.nce.ufrj.br/~edpaes/lin-br.htm


 

A maior diferência é mesmo a fonética como diz a Alandria e a fonética é, na minha opinião, uma questão de hábito. 

No texto que escreveu após a sua listagem de palavras, conto 85 palavras. Sabe quantas não se dizem da mesma forma em português de Portugal? Zero. Exactamente zero. Não há uma única palavra que eu não compreenda nesse texto. Existe vocabulário que difere do português falado no Brasil, para o português falado em Portugal, mas essa porção de vocabulário, como dá para ver em centenas de comentários aqui no fórum, representa uma percentagem mínima.

Já se analisarmos a pronúncia das palavras, certamente mais de 90% das palavras será pronunciada de forma pelo menos ligeiramente diferente dos dois lados do atlântico.

Por isso, quanto a entender ou deixar de entender outra variante do mesmo idioma, isso pode variar dependendo de vários factores, nos quais incluo a vontade (ou falta dela) de entender a pessoa com quem se comunica.
Mas sem dúvida que a diferença fonética é muito maior do que a diferença a nível de vocabulário.


EDIT:

Comentando agora o tal site que fala mais sobre o assunto, posso dizer que concordo totalmente com o seguinte: "O importante mesmo é respeitar as diferenças, sejam fonéticas, semânticas ou sintáticas."

Aliás, enquanto fala sobre a diferença fonética ainda concordo totalmente, no entanto não concordo com tudo. 

Nomeadamente: 

- Diferenças semânticas existem muitas. "Algumas famosas já viraram até piada. Em Portugal, "uma bicha enorme" não é nada mais do que "uma fila imensa", sem nenhuma outra conotação que algum brasileiro queira dar. "

Sem nenhuma outra conotação se a pessoa não quiser. Muitos portugueses poderão também dar a outra conotação (essa mesmo que está a pensar).

- E diferenças sintáticas também existem. No Brasil, nós preferimos o gerúndio ("Estamos trabalhando"); em Portugal, preferem o infinitivo ("Estamos a trabalhar").

Em geral sim, mas no Alentejo por exemplo preferem o gerúndio e o Alentejo ainda faz parte de Portugal. Tenho um amigo alentejano por exemplo que nunca, mas mesmo nunca, usa o infinitivo nestas situações. Não é por isso que deixamos de o entender.

- No Brasil, gostamos da forma "você"; em Portugal, usam mais o pronome "vos": "Se eu lesse para você" e "Se eu vos lesse".

Em relação a esta frase nem sei por onde começar tal é a falta de ligação entre uma situação e a outra.


Por fim:

- "Por que eu teria de afirmar que alguém está falando "errado" quando o carioca fala "sinal", o paulista prefere "farol" e o gaúcho usa "sinaleira"? Afinal das contas, é tudo semáforo. "

Nem mais.


----------



## Alandria

Além do que MOC já colocou, gostaria de fazer umas observações:



			
				Dom Casmurro said:
			
		

> Eu adoraria ter uma pequena aula sua sobre essa história de _stress-timed language_. Procurei na Wikipedia, achei isto, mas ainda não me sinto completamente informado. Por favor.


 
Em línguas tipo syllable-timed (silábicas), a sílaba é a unidade que imprime o ritmo da fala e cada sílaba é pronunciada numa fração de tempo de duração semelhante. Portanto, o tempo necessário para pronunciar uma frase depende diretamente do número de sílabas, sendo rara a ocorrência de contrações. Esta é uma das características do português brasileiro, onde cada sílaba é pronunciada clara e distintamente, determinando o fluxo de sons.

Em línguas tipo stress-timed, como o inglês e o português europeu, o ritmo da fala é marcado por sílabas tônicas de determinadas palavras, que ocorrem em intervalos aparentemente irregulares quando se olha para a frase escrita. Os segmentos de sílabas atônas intermediárias tendem a ficar comprimidos e aglutinados, algumas sílabas quase desaparecendo. Dessa forma, o tempo que se leva para pronunciar uma frase em inglês (ou no português europeu) depende do número de sílabas que recebem tonicidade e não do número total de sílabas. 



			
				pauloamado said:
			
		

> Quando falo de diferenças de vocabulário, com as quais muitas vezes me deparei em solo lusitano, quero dizer:
> 
> Eles usam *comboio* e nós, *trem*
> usam *fato* e nós, *terno*
> usam *sumo* e nós, *suco*
> usam *betão* e nós, *concreto*
> usam *agrafador* e nós, *grampeador*
> usam *talho* e nós, *açougue*
> dizem "Paragem de Autocarro" e nós, "Parada/Ponto de Ônibus".
> 
> Se eu fosse continuar, passaria o dia inteiro aqui. Continuo sendo da opinião de que o vocabulário é sim uma grande barreira, maior ainda quando somada à barreira do sotaque.


 
Mas diferenças *grandes* de vocabulário já ocorrem dentro do próprio Brasil! Eu também poderia listar vários regionalismos que nem eu entendo de outros estados. Tanto é que existem dicionários de "carioquês", "paulistês", "cearês", etc.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Alandria said:


> o tempo que se leva para pronunciar uma frase em inglês (ou no português europeu) depende do número de sílabas que recebem tonicidade e não do número total de sílabas.


Se bem compreendi, a sua teoria de que o português de Portugal é _stress-timed_ radica no fato de os portugueses "comerem vogais". É isso? Se for isso, discordo. Não acho que eles "comam vogais". Acho que apenas usam, com muito mais freqüência do que nós, as vogais breves ou surdas. O que o nosso ouvido muitas vezes não capta é que essas vogais, por mais breves ou surdas, não são, jamais, mudas (como, por exemplo, as vogais inglesas em palavras como Gloucester, que se lê glóster ou algo assim).

Leia o primeiro verso dos Lusíadas: "As armas e os barões assinalados..." É um verso heróico, portanto decassílabo. Se julgássemos que os portugueses "comem vogais", a palavra bissilábica _barões_ passaria a ser a monossilábica _b'rões_, e o verso, assim, ao invés de dez sílabas passaria a ter nove.

O meu argumento é: os portugueses são tão _syllable-timed_ quanto nós, mas o nosso ouvido não nos permite percebê-lo com clareza.


----------



## flaberson

Eu sou brasileiro, nao tenho tantos problemas assim como alguns tão falando para ententer a dicção.

Ouvi umas músicas do alexandre faria no youtube, dos humanos também...

Diria que seria um sotaque diferente...


----------



## Alandria

Dom Casmurro said:


> Se bem compreendi, a sua teoria de que o português de Portugal é _stress-timed_ radica no fato de os portugueses "comerem vogais". É isso? Se for isso, discordo. Não acho que eles "comam vogais". Acho que apenas usam, com muito mais freqüência do que nós, as vogais breves ou surdas. O que o nosso ouvido muitas vezes não capta é que essas vogais, por mais breves ou surdas, não são, jamais, mudas (como, por exemplo, as vogais inglesas em palavras como Gloucester, que se lê glóster ou algo assim).
> 
> Leia o primeiro verso dos Lusíadas: "As armas e os barões assinalados..." É um verso heróico, portanto decassílabo. Se julgássemos que os portugueses "comem vogais", a palavra bissilábica _barões_ passaria a ser a monossilábica _b'rões_, e o verso, assim, ao invés de dez sílabas passaria a ter nove.
> 
> O meu argumento é: os portugueses são tão _syllable-timed_ quanto nós, mas o nosso ouvido não nos permite percebê-lo com clareza.


 
Maybe
Nasty
mother
intelligent
Management

São palavras do inglês cujas sílabas todas são pronunciadas, agora me diz se isso acontece na maioria das palavras? É lógico que vai haver uma palavra ou outra onde todas as sílabas vão ser pronunciadas, mas com uma freqüência muito menor do que em línguas silábicas. Com esse argumento, eu poderia citar exemplos onde algumas palavras do português brasileiro não são pronunciadas totalmente num registro informal de falantes como "está", "você", "para", etc. Mas é exceção, entende?

É por esse motivo que é INEGÁVEL que os portugueses tenham tendência a ter mais facilidade do que nós em "pegar" a pronúncia do inglês, que segue uma tendência muito mais semelhante à deles do que a nossa. Aliás, a palavra "different" do inglês tem quase a mesma pronúncia da equivalente no português europeu, o que muda é a tonicidade, mas o número de sílabas pronunciadas é o mesmo.


----------



## Macunaíma

Dom Casmurro said:


> Leia o primeiro verso dos Lusíadas: "As armas e os barões assinalados..." É um verso heróico, portanto decassílabo. Se julgássemos que os portugueses "comem vogais", a palavra bissilábica _barões_ passaria a ser a monossilábica _b'rões_, e o verso, assim, ao invés de dez sílabas passaria a ter nove.


 
Bem, eu não entendo desse assunto tanto quanto a maioria aqui, mas eu já li alguns artigos sobre isso e me lembro de ter visto uma matéria na TV com um filólogo português, da Academia de Ciências, se não me engano, e parece haver um consenso de que a prosódia do português brasileiro é muito próxima da do português quinhentista e seiscentista. Como não é possível se ouvir a pronúncia da época, me parece que uma das bases de que os pesquisadores partiram para tirar essas conclusões foi justamente a análise dos versos de Camões. Como um poeta classicista, sabe-se que que seus versos seguiam rigorosos padrões de métrica. Portanto sua observação faz sentido, mas demonstra que o português europeu moderno evoluiu em relação ao português dos tempos de camões, e não que ele não "coma vogais" (aliás, mineiros também comem, mesmo falando "devagar"*).

* P.S.: Ah, perdão pela imprecisão -nós não comemos vogais, nós comemos sílabas! 
É um tal de _den' de casa_, _fi'_ (filho), _daque's _(daqueles), _mes'_ (mesmo)... Tem até aquela piada do mineiro no ponto de ônibus em BH, que pergunta pro outro: _"_ _'Cê_ _sá' sess'_ _ôns' páss' na Saváss'?" _(traduzindo: Você sabe se esse ônibus passa na Savassi?)


----------



## MOC

Os portugueses comem algumas vogais sim, particularmente o "e" obscuro que muitas vezes desaparece mesmo. (I should know, I'm portuguese)

Por exemplo, a palavra "excelente" pode ser pronunciada de imensas maneiras, uma das quais "xlent".


----------



## Outsider

De acordo com o MOC. É verdade que "comemos" vogais mais que os brasileiros. A palavra "excelente" serve para ilustrar três tipos diferentes de situações em que isto acontece. 


O primeiro "e": nas palavras que começam por _es_ + consoante ou _ex_ + consoante, a maioria dos portugueses pura e simplesmente não pronuncia este "e". Fica só _es-_ = [sh].

O segundo "e": este é um caso que me deixa na dúvida. Não sei se realmente desaparece a vogal, o se é apenas "reduzida", tornando-se surda (penso que é o termo linguístico certo). Quando por alguma razão falamos mais pausadamente, ele pode reaparecer.

O último "e": este representa bem o que me parece ser a principal variedade de vogais comidas: os és átonos em final de palavra. Se lermos a palavra isoladamente e com cuidado, somos até capazes de pronunciar esse último "e" (à nossa maneira, claro, não como "i" ou "ê"). Mas junte-lhe uma palavra começada por vogal e leia as duas em conjunto -- "excelente é pouco" -- e o "e" final de "excelente" desaparece mesmo: "excelent' é pouco" (e não "excelentié pouco). Elisões como esta, nas fronteiras entre palavras, são normais na linguagem falada, embora não se indiquem na escrita.
Quanto aos _Lusíadas_, é preciso lembrar que o português que se falava no tempo de Camões não era exactamente igual ao dos nossos dias.


----------



## Alandria

Normalmente pronuncio os "es-" de "estado", "esvaziar", "externo" como "is-". Mas garanto que não é raro ouvir apenas o "s" por aqui.

Na fala rápida, os "és" finais quando precedem d ou t também não são pronunciados em quase todo o Brasil por causa da palatalização. Pronunciá-los é muito enfático.

Uma coisa curiosa é que com a palavra "dentes" não há palatalização alguma do "t", o falante acha mais fácil fazer assimilação com o "s".


----------



## uchi.m

Alandria said:


> Uma coisa curiosa é que com a palavra "dentes" não há palatalização alguma do "t", o falante acha mais fácil fazer assimilação com o "s".



Olá Alandria:

Você pronuncia /de~ts/?


----------



## Alandria

uchi.m said:


> Olá Alandria:
> 
> Você pronuncia /de~ts/?


 
Quase, fica entre "t" e "tch". Se é que me entende.


----------



## uchi.m

Alandria said:


> Quase, fica entre "t" e "tch". Se é que me entende.



Aff-maria! Não tentem fazer isso em casa, é perigoso!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

MOC said:


> Os portugueses comem algumas vogais sim, particularmente o "e" obscuro que muitas vezes desaparece mesmo. (I should know, I'm portuguese)
> 
> Por exemplo, a palavra "excelente" pode ser pronunciada de imensas maneiras, uma das quais "xlent".



Eles comem sim....Blém ao invés de Belém, tlefonn ao invés de te-le-fo-ne (sem pressa) rsrsrs. êta povo apressado para falar, sô. Acho que é por isso que alguns de nós temos certa dificuldade de entendê-los....


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Macunaíma said:


> eu já li alguns artigos sobre isso e me lembro de ter visto uma matéria na TV com um filólogo português, da Academia de Ciências, se não me engano, e parece haver um consenso de que a prosódia do português brasileiro é muito próxima da do português quinhentista e seiscentista.





Outsider said:


> Quanto aos _Lusíadas_, é preciso lembrar que o português que se falava no tempo de Camões não era exactamente igual ao dos nossos dias.?)


Será que nós brasileiros falamos um português quinhentista?


----------



## MOC

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Eles comem sim....Blém ao invés de Belém, tlefonn ao invés de te-le-fo-ne (sem pressa) rsrsrs. êta povo apressado para falar, sô. Acho que é por isso que alguns de nós temos certa dificuldade de entendê-los....


 
Enquanto for "tlefon" já está com sorte. Pode até ouvir "tlfon". 


Relativamente ao comentário do Outsider acima, está muito bom mesmo para explicar a situação que se passa com os vários "e" surdos do sotaque português (em geral). Podem ler com confiança que é mesmo aquilo que se passa.


----------



## uchi.m

Outsider said:


> Convém esclarecer que o primeiro vídeo é uma caricatura. Não está mal feita, mas acho que ele não acertou na pronúncia de "golo". Penso que os açorianos dizem "gôl", e não "gøl".
> 
> Os sotaques no segundo vídeo parecem ser genuínos.




Eu assisti aos vídeos; à primeira ouvida, o açoriano soa-me como francês.


----------



## Macunaíma

Dom Casmurro said:


> Será que nós brasileiros falamos um português quinhentista?


 
Talvez, foneticamente, sim, o que não acho muito surpreendente. É claro que houve outras influências, mas o nosso português deve mesmo ter evoluído a partir de um português bem diferente daquele que se fala hoje em Portugal. Se você parar para pensar, é muito improvável que características como os esses chiados e a omissão de algumas vogais na fala tivessem desaparecido da nossa fala se já fossem uma característica do português do período colonial. Acho uma teoria bastante plausível que a pronúncia brasileira seja a mais próxima à que Camões usava, por exemplo. Mas, novamente, eu não sou nenhum entendido do assunto.


----------



## MOC

uchi.m said:


> Eu assisti aos vídeos; à primeira ouvida, o açoriano soa-me como francês.


 
É uma opinião usual, visto que utilizam por exemplo o fonema para o "u" francês.


----------



## uchi.m

MOC said:


> É uma opinião usual, visto que utilizam por exemplo o fonema para o "u" francês.



Você, como português, consegue entender os vídeos?
Não só os fonemas são meio afrancesados (ex.: _"sou calafon, sou calafon de S. Migal"; "aqui tüdo é pertinh'"_), mas também a musicalidade da língua (_vide_ o diálogo entre os dois bois no segundo vídeo de Outsider).


----------



## MOC

uchi.m said:


> Você, como português, consegue entender os vídeos?
> Não só os fonemas são meio afrancesados (ex.: _"sou calafon, sou calafon de S. Migal"; "aqui tüdo é pertinh'"_), mas também a musicalidade da língua (_vide_ o diálogo entre os dois bois no segundo vídeo de Outsider).


 

Eu sou suspeito porque já vivi em São Miguel.  Era bastante difícil para mim entender algumas coisas no início, especialmente nas zonas mais pobres ou no interior da ilha, mas eventualmente lá me habituei.

EDIT: Fui ouvir o vídeo e realmente percebi tudo. Quer tradução?


----------



## uchi.m

MOC said:


> Eu sou suspeito porque já vivi em São Miguel.  Era bastante difícil para mim entender algumas coisas no início, especialmente nas zonas mais pobres ou no interior da ilha, mas eventualmente lá me habituei.
> 
> EDIT: Fui ouvir o vídeo e realmente percebi tudo. Quer tradução?



Obrigado, MOC, recebi a transcrição da canção.

Estava sofrendo para entender a parte do "Mariano"... agora ficou fácil


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Convém esclarecer que o primeiro vídeo é uma caricatura. Não está mal feita, mas acho que ele não acertou na pronúncia de "golo". Penso que os açorianos dizem "gôl", e não "gøl".
> 
> Os sotaques no segundo vídeo parecem ser genuínos.
> 
> Talvez não se note neste vídeo, mas eu sei que ela pronuncia palavras do tipo de "espelho" como "shp*ê*lhu". Uma característica do norte, de onde ela é natural. Mas são pequenas coisas. Eu também não noto muita diferença entre o sotaque da Edite Estrela e o da Rita Silva, apesar das opiniões contrárias de alguns brasileiros aqui. Talvez seja uma questão de dicção.



OUt, poderia colocar o "link" dos védeos outra vez ? Confesso que busquei neste "cordão" e não encontrei. Gostaria muito de ouvi-los.
Grato.


----------



## Outsider

Foi o Odinh que o indicou o da Edite Estrela e da Rosa Silva, na primeira página do tópico. Os açorianos foram postos aqui pela Lusitania, e estão na pág. 3.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Foi o Odinh que o indicou o da Edite Estrela e da Rosa Silva, na primeira página do tópico. Os açorianos foram postos aqui pela Lusitania, e estão na pág. 3.



Valeu, OUT !! minhas impressões.... estendi todos os vídeos, exceto o de Açores ... parecia mistura de francês com holandês....


----------



## Alandria

A mim, a sonoridade do português europeu que ouço na rtp e na sic, parece-me mais com russo. Aliás, não só eu, mas um colega meu formado em lingüística em Portugal, acha impressionante como a fonética do português europeu se parece com a do russo.


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> A mim, a sonoridade do português europeu que ouço na rtp e na sic, parece-me mais com russo. Aliás, não só eu, mas um colega meu formado em lingüística em Portugal, acha impressionante como a fonética do português europeu se parece com a do russo.


 
Ouço esse comentário diariamente.


----------



## djlaranja

MOC said:


> Ouço esse comentário diariamente.


MOC e Alandria,

Certa vez, num programa de entrevistas na TV brasileira, vi umas pessoas que, curiosamente, falavam as palavras invertidas, por diversão, para criar um código ininteligível para outras, por exemplo.

Era engraçado ouvi-las falar e o mais interessante é que a maneira das pessoas falarem o Português de-trás-pra-frente tinha a sonoridade do russo. Não me pergunte por quê.

Isto talvez ressalte ainda mais o que vocês estavam falando, tendo em vista que falar uma língua de-trás-pra-frente (coisa de maluco, né?) revela nuances que se escondem no falar normal. 

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## Zahrah

Olá a todos,

Eu não quero parecer desagradável, mas já "aborrece" um pouco ouvir essa história da proximidade de sons entre português e russo. Muito francamente não vejo qualquer ligação entre as duas línguas. Desculpem, mas é a minha opinião.

Digam-me que o português tem mais afinidade sonora com outra língua que lhe seja mais próxima, mas com o russo? 

Será que sou eu que estou a ver mal a coisa? Será que o meu pt-pt está tão influenciado por outras línguas que eu não vejo isso, ou falarei eu outro português? 

Cumprimentos,

Z


----------



## Macunaíma

Zahrah said:


> Eu não quero parecer desagradável, mas já "aborrece" um pouco ouvir essa história da proximidade de sons entre português e russo. Muito francamente não vejo qualquer ligação entre as duas línguas. Desculpem, mas é a minha opinião.


 
Eu entendi o que a Alandria quis dizer. Acho que ela se refereria apenas à similaridade fonética, a como o português europeu soa a quem o ouve sem entender nenhuma palavra, se fixando apenas nos sons. Nisso ela pode ter alguma razão.

Há pouco tempo eu estava futricando (ah, há quanto tempo eu não usava este verbo!) no YouTube para assistir a uns vídeos da Elis Regina e, em um dos comentários postados, um estrangeiro perguntava que língua era aquela em que ela cantava e dizia que lhe parecia uma mistura de francês com polonês (o palpite do polonês provavelmente se deveu aos esses chiados do sotaque carioca, e o francês às vogais nasais e aos erres). Se você considerar que na pronúncia portuguesa os erres são, como se diz?, alveolares, às vezes pronunciados com grande ênfase, que há os sons chiados dos esses, etc., alguém que não fale português poderia achar semelhanças com o russo baseado nos sons que ouve. Mas apenas isso.

O que me aborrece mesmo neste _thread_ é essa história recorrente de que o sotaque de tal região encontra dificuldades para ser entendido por pessoas da região tal, uma novidade para mim. Parece haver uma especial implicância com o sotaque português. Eu arrisco dizer (à grande perigo) que talvez haja até uma intençãozinha mal disfarçada de insinuar que o sotaque brasileiro é melhor, mais claro, cadente, compassado, ou sei lá o quê. Isso me irrita. Bairrismo me irrita. Também não acho que seja verdade que o sotaque português seja incompreensível para nós. Eu nunca ouvi isso de nenhum brasileiro -dizer que tem dificuldade em entender os portugueses. Perguntem vocês mesmos para um brasileiro que more aí. Acho um absurdo dizerem que um português e um brasileiro falaram inglês ao telefone porque não entendiam um ao outro! É o fim da picada! Talvez essa cena surreal até tenha acontecido, mas seria no mínimo ridícula.

Talvez eu seja parte de uma minoria estatística (uma concessão apenas retórica), mas eu, que não sou gênio nem nada, entendo gaúchos, paraibanos, goianos, portugueses, cariocas, pessoas bêbadas, pessoas que extraíram os cisos ontem, que estejam comendo farofa ao falar, tudo o mais, desde que estejam falando em português, com a mesma facilidade que entendo meus colegas de trabalho e familiares. Basta estar prestando atenção. Ohhhhh, eu devo ter dons especiais! 

Mas esse assunto já me enjoou. Com todo respeito aos outros foreiros, eu não podia deixar de expressar minha última opinião sobre o assunto (afinal isto é um fórum, ora bolas!). 

Agora quem quiser me esculachar, esculache 

_Macunaíma_


----------



## flaberson

Macunaíma said:


> Eu entendi o que a Alandria quis dizer. Acho que ela se refereria apenas à similaridade fonética, a como o português europeu soa a quem o ouve sem entender nenhuma palavra, se fixando apenas nos sons. Nisso ela pode ter alguma razão.
> 
> Há pouco tempo eu estava futricando (ah, há quanto tempo eu não usava este verbo!) no YouTube para assistir a uns vídeos da Elis Regina e, em um dos comentários postados, um estrangeiro perguntava que língua era aquela em que ela cantava e dizia que lhe parecia uma mistura de francês com polonês (o palpite do polonês provavelmente se deveu aos esses chiados do sotaque carioca, e o francês às vogais nasais e aos erres). Se você considerar que na pronúncia portuguesa os erres são, como se diz?, alveolares, às vezes pronunciados com grande ênfase, que há os sons chiados dos esses, etc., alguém que não fale português poderia achar semelhanças com o russo baseado nos sons que ouve. Mas apenas isso.
> 
> O que me aborrece mesmo neste _thread_ é essa história recorrente de que o sotaque de tal região encontra dificuldades para ser entendido por pessoas da região tal, uma novidade para mim. Parece haver uma especial implicância com o sotaque português. Eu arrisco dizer (à grande perigo) que talvez haja até uma intençãozinha mal disfarçada de insinuar que o sotaque brasileiro é melhor, mais claro, cadente, compassado, ou sei lá o quê. Isso me irrita. Bairrismo me irrita. Também não acho que seja verdade que o sotaque português seja incompreensível para nós. Eu nunca ouvi isso de nenhum brasileiro -dizer que tem dificuldade em entender os portugueses. Perguntem vocês mesmos para um brasileiro que more aí. Acho um absurdo dizerem que um português e um brasileiro falaram inglês ao telefone porque não entendiam um ao outro! É o fim da picada! Talvez essa cena surreal até tenha acontecido, mas seria no mínimo ridícula.
> 
> Talvez eu seja parte de uma minoria estatística (uma concessão apenas retórica), mas eu, que não sou gênio nem nada, entendo gaúchos, paraibanos, goianos, portugueses, cariocas, pessoas bêbadas, pessoas que extraíram os cisos ontem, que estejam comendo farofa ao falar, tudo o mais, desde que estejam falando em português, com a mesma facilidade que entendo meus colegas de trabalho e familiares. Basta estar prestando atenção. Ohhhhh, eu devo ter dons especiais!
> 
> Mas esse assunto já me enjoou. Com todo respeito aos outros foreiros, eu não podia deixar de expressar minha última opinião sobre o assunto (afinal isto é um fórum, ora bolas!).
> 
> Agora quem quiser me esculachar, esculache
> 
> _Macunaíma_



Se colocar um brasileiro em portugal dúvido se teria essa dificuldade ehheheeh.

Eu acho assim, tem coisas que os portugues engolem e falam rápido, dae de primeiro fica meio cruel de entender... mas assim como se os brasileiros falassem rapidamente iria ser a mesma situação ...

Conclusao: tem muito neguinho exagerando nesse papo ae de não entender os portugueses.


----------



## djlaranja

Zahrah said:


> Eu não quero parecer desagradável, mas já "aborrece" um pouco ouvir essa história da proximidade de sons entre português e russo. Muito francamente não vejo qualquer ligação entre as duas línguas. Desculpem, mas é a minha opinião.
> 
> Digam-me que o português tem mais afinidade sonora com outra língua que lhe seja mais próxima, mas com o russo?


Zahrah,

O que chama a atenção é justamente que a *única* coisa que parece (de longe) semelhante entre as duas é essa _sonoridade_ - que não se sabe exatamente o que significa em lingüística (digo que *eu não sei*, por favor ninguém se ofenda!).

Essa situação é exótica: as duas línguas não têm nenhuma relação entre si, não provêm de um tronco comum, nem nada que se possa apontar como semelhante. Ainda assim nossa percepção é capaz de descobrir - ou inventar - algo de parecido entre elas.

Mas com certeza ninguém que note essa sonoridade vai além disto, na _descoberta_ - ou _invenção_.

Abraços,


----------



## uchi.m

Eu já ouvi de russos que a língua portuguesa, quando eu a falava, era "estranha"; já, de um portorriquenho, que parecia italiano.


----------



## jazyk

> O que me aborrece mesmo neste _thread_ é essa história recorrente de que o sotaque de tal região encontra dificuldades para ser entendido por pessoas da região tal, uma novidade para mim. Parece haver uma especial implicância com o sotaque português. Eu arrisco dizer (à grande perigo) que talvez haja até uma intençãozinha mal disfarçada de insinuar que o sotaque brasileiro é melhor, mais claro, cadente, compassado, ou sei lá o quê. Isso me irrita. Bairrismo me irrita. Também não acho que seja verdade que o sotaque português seja incompreensível para nós. Eu nunca ouvi isso de nenhum brasileiro -dizer que tem dificuldade em entender os portugueses. Perguntem vocês mesmos para um brasileiro que more aí. Acho um absurdo dizerem que um português e um brasileiro falaram inglês ao telefone porque não entendiam um ao outro! É o fim da picada! Talvez essa cena surreal até tenha acontecido, mas seria no mínimo ridícula.


Finalmente algo sensato nesta discussão.  Concordo em gênero, número e grau. Pensando bem, não deveria ser em gênero, número e caso, já que o grau só se refere ao comparativo e superlativo de adjetivos, que não são usados em todo lugar, mas ao fato de o latim exigir esses três tipos de concordância?


----------



## MOC

Macunaíma said:


> Talvez eu seja parte de uma minoria estatística (uma concessão apenas retórica), mas eu, que não sou gênio nem nada, entendo gaúchos, paraibanos, goianos, portugueses, cariocas, pessoas bêbadas, pessoas que extraíram os cisos ontem, que estejam comendo farofa ao falar, tudo o mais,


 
Eu devo confessar que entender pessoas que extraíram os cisos ontem são algo complicadas de entender. No mais concordo. 

Agora, mais a sério, eu geralmente não tenho problemas por aí além em entender sotaques. Por vezes não entra logo, por falta de hábito, já que usam fonemas diferentes e ocasionalmente uma ou outra palavra de uso regional que eu possa não conhecer, mas tal como disse várias vezes, isso é questão de hábito. Afinal, o idioma é o mesmo e quem quer mesmo entender, só precisa de prestar atenção e em geral vai entender.


Em relação à similaridade com o russo, não é no que toca a vocabulário, mas sim apenas à sua sonoridade, aos fonemas utilizados. Não é à toa que russos e ucranianos por exemplo (embora também Moldavos e romenos) se adaptem tão bem ao idioma em Portugal.

Aliás, e isto é verdade, quando era bem mais novo e ainda não se tinha dado o _boom_ da emigração dos países de leste para Portugal, lembro-me de ouvir uma conversa em que os envolvidos usavam palavras que me soavam totalmente a português de Portugal porque os sons eram muito semelhantes, e no entanto, não entendia palavra nenhuma. Lembro-me de ficar bem confuso na altura.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Em relação à similaridade com o russo, não é no que toca a vocabulário, mas sim apenas à sua sonoridade, aos fonemas utilizados. Não é à toa que russos e ucranianos por exemplo (embora também Moldavos e romenos) se adaptem tão bem ao idioma em Portugal.
> 
> Aliás, e isto é verdade, quando era bem mais novo e ainda não se tinha dado o _boom_ da emigração dos países de leste para Portugal, lembro-me de ouvir uma conversa em que os envolvidos usavam palavras que me soavam totalmente a português de Portugal porque os sons eram muito semelhantes, e no entanto, não entendia palavra nenhuma. Lembro-me de ficar bem confuso na altura.


 
Era exatamente disso que eu estava falando.


----------



## Zahrah

Olá a todos,

Concordo plenamente com as palavras do flaberson. Acho rídiculo essa história da conversação entre um português e um brasileiro que tiveram de optar por falar uma língua estrangeira ao telefone.

No entanto, não estranho. Lembro-me uma vez que um brasileiro me disse que teve de assistir a um filme português com legendas para brasileiro... Outra história insólita!

Há uns meses atrás numa das minhas andanças por aqui lamentava e disse mesmo que me entristecia o facto de alguns brasileiros não entenderem portugueses. O que eu acho que acontece é mesmo não haver um esforço de parte a parte para que uns e outros se entendam.

Por muito estranha que uma língua nos seja (o que não é de todo o caso) podemos fazer sempre um esforço, recorrendo até aos nossos conhecimentos de outras línguas (caso os tenhamos) e, por vezes, até nos divertimos muito nesses diálogos e aprendemos essencialmente.

Quanto à questão do russo, referia-me à sonoridade e continuo a dizer que não vejo qualquer afinidade a nível do som. Desculpem.

Sim, é verdade, russos, romenos, ucranianos e etc adaptaram-se bem ao português, aliás, adaptaram-se bem a tudo por aqui, não foi só à língua.

Cumprimentos,

Z


----------



## MarX

MarX said:


> To share my experience:
> Yes, it is sometimes harder for me to understand certain dialects and accents of my mother tongue or German (my main language since five years) than to understand foreign languages.
> Not everybody has such a talent as you, Jazyk.


 


jazyk said:


> I have no problem whatsoever understanding anybody. Am I too smart? Maybe. Or are people too dumb? Also maybe. That's a question to which I shall never find a satisfactory answer.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I'm getting tired of this thread. I think I'll just look away.


Some people are more talented in understanding different accents, some others are not. None is dumber or smarter than the other. They are just different. I'll bet those people who have problems understanding other accents got other talents that you don't, and that doesn't make you dumber than her/him.

I wish we could have more understanding of other people that don't have the same gifts -in this particular case understanding different accents- as we do. After all a talent is a gift. None of us really asked for it. We were just born with it. And just because others don't have it doesn't mean that they are dumber than us.


----------



## MarX

Macunaíma said:


> O que me aborrece mesmo neste _thread_ é essa história recorrente de que o sotaque de tal região encontra dificuldades para ser entendido por pessoas da região tal, uma novidade para mim. Parece haver uma especial implicância com o sotaque português. Eu arrisco dizer (à grande perigo) que talvez haja até uma intençãozinha mal disfarçada de insinuar que o sotaque brasileiro é melhor, mais claro, cadente, compassado, ou sei lá o quê. Isso me irrita. Bairrismo me irrita. Também não acho que seja verdade que o sotaque português seja incompreensível para nós. Eu nunca ouvi isso de nenhum brasileiro -dizer que tem dificuldade em entender os portugueses. Perguntem vocês mesmos para um brasileiro que more aí. Acho um absurdo dizerem que um português e um brasileiro falaram inglês ao telefone porque não entendiam um ao outro! É o fim da picada! Talvez essa cena surreal até tenha acontecido, mas seria no mínimo ridícula.
> 
> Talvez eu seja parte de uma minoria estatística (uma concessão apenas retórica), mas eu, que não sou gênio nem nada, entendo gaúchos, paraibanos, goianos, portugueses, cariocas, pessoas bêbadas, pessoas que extraíram os cisos ontem, que estejam comendo farofa ao falar, tudo o mais, desde que estejam falando em português, com a mesma facilidade que entendo meus colegas de trabalho e familiares. Basta estar prestando atenção. Ohhhhh, eu devo ter dons especiais!


 
Well yes, I guess you do have special gifts. And don't forget that you did nothing to deserve them.
I am gifted in learning other languages, but I don't roll my eyes seeing other people who have difficulties in it.

And the fact that Portuguese speakers generally understand Spanish speakers than the other way around has its reasons.

As I said above, I wish we had more understanding towards people who don't have the same gifts as ours.


----------



## MOC

MarX said:


> Well yes, I guess you do have special gifts. And don't forget that you did nothing to deserve them.
> I am gifted in learning other languages, but I don't roll my eyes seeing other people who have difficulties in it.
> 
> And the fact that Portuguese speakers generally understand Spanish speakers than the other way around has its reasons.
> 
> As I said above, I wish we had more understanding towards people who don't have the same gifts as ours.


 

I see what you mean, but remember we're not talking about a portuguese native understanding a spanish language native or the other way around. We're talking about someone whose native language is portuguese, understanding someone who is speaking in portuguese.


----------



## MarX

You're right MOC.

I'm just trying to show through the comparison with the situation with Spanish that there must be a reason why Portuguese, particularly the European accents, generally is harder to understand.

I mentioned earlier that I have more problems understanding certain accents of Indonesian than a foreign language, like for example English.

To give another example: 
There must be a bunch of anglophone Quebecers who understand French better than certain English accents in England.

But I think you got my point already. What disturbs me is this attitude of, I'd even say, arrogance upon something one doesn't even earned in the first place.


----------



## Vanda

Estou pensando seriamente, a partir de agora, fechar todos os tópicos que discutam sotaques. Como sempre, no final, acabamos discutindo sobre o "sexo dos anjos" e com algumas pessoas aborrecidas...


----------



## edupa

Zahrah said:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> 
> 
> No entanto, não estranho. Lembro-me uma vez que um brasileiro me disse que teve de assistir a um filme português com legendas para brasileiro... Outra história insólita!
> 
> Há uns meses atrás numa das minhas andanças por aqui lamentava e disse mesmo que me entristecia o facto de alguns brasileiros não entenderem portugueses. O que eu acho que acontece é mesmo não haver um esforço de parte a parte para que uns e outros se entendam.


 
Oi, Zahrah

Este fato não é tão insólito assim. Tampouco é fruto de falta de esforço por parte dos brasileiros, eu acredito. 

Eu mesmo já presenciei pelo menos um filme português mostrado com legendas num festival de cinema aqui em São Paulo. E era um filme rodado em Lisboa!

O que acontece, e como já foi apontado aqui, é a falta de costume mesmo, falta de exposição dos brasileiros ao sotaque português. 

Mas entendo sua indignação. 

Esta barreira explica um pouco o fato de diretores de cinema brilhantes de Portugual não terem reconhecimento do grande público aqui no Brasil: chega a ser constrangedor ter de rodar um filme português com legendas...

Mas veja só você, não foram poucas as vezes que assiti reportagens de TV sobre regiões do Nordeste e do extremo Sul do Brasil que eram legendadas. Dentro de um mesmo país!

Penso que somente uma penetração maior da cultura popular portuguesa no dia-a-dia do Brasil, assim como se dá no sentido inverso, poderia acostumar os ouvidos dos brasileiros. 

Valeria a pena o "esforço"?



Abraços


----------



## MarX

Vanda said:


> Estou pensando seriamente, a partir de agora, fechar todos os tópicos que discutam sotaques. Como sempre, no final, acabamos discutindo sobre o "sexo dos anjos" e com algumas pessoas aborrecidas...


I think this kind of thing is normal particularly in the case of Portuguese.
If communication about the theme is blocked there will be no possibility to share one's opinions about it.
I am annoyed by the attitudes of some people, yes, but at least they shared what they thought, and I could share mine. A forum like this is an opportunity to get other perspectives, other than the ones you've been having all of your life.
Of course if people started cussing each other it would be a different story. But I think so far what happened here is still far from some things which normally occur in Taiwanese parliament. 
Think about it. Seriamente. 

Salam,


MarK


----------



## Zahrah

edupa said:


> Oi, Zahrah
> 
> Este fato não é tão insólito assim. Tampouco é fruto de falta de esforço por parte dos brasileiros, eu acredito.
> 
> Eu mesmo já presenciei pelo menos um filme português mostrado com legendas num festival de cinema aqui em São Paulo. E era um filme rodado em Lisboa!
> 
> O que acontece, e como já foi apontado aqui, é a falta de costume mesmo, falta de exposição dos brasileiros ao sotaque português.
> 
> Mas entendo sua indignação.
> 
> Esta barreira explica um pouco o fato de diretores de cinema brilhantes de Portugual não terem reconhecimento do grande público aqui no Brasil: chega a ser constrangedor ter de rodar um filme português com legendas...
> 
> Mas veja só você, não foram poucas as vezes que assiti reportagens de TV sobre regiões do Nordeste e do extremo Sul do Brasil que eram legendadas. Dentro de um mesmo país!
> 
> Penso que somente uma penetração maior da cultura popular portuguesa no dia-a-dia do Brasil, assim como se dá no sentido inverso, poderia acostumar os ouvidos dos brasileiros.
> 
> Valeria a pena o "esforço"?
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços


 
Olá Edupa,

Não, nunca fiquei indignada , mas sim um pouco triste como referi aqui há dias.

Sim, concordo inteiramente consigo. Quer portugueses, quer brasilieiros por vezes não se esforçam por tentar entender-se mutuamente, quer a nível da sonoridade, quer a nível da interpretação das palavras.

Quando queremos mesmo, vale sempre o esforço  e se o fizermos entendemo-nos na perfeição.

Abraço!

Z


----------



## MOC

Quanto ao facto de existirem reportagens num mesmo país legendadas na tv é algo que também acontece em Portugal. Já por várias vezes vi reportagens que ocorrem em certas regiões de Portugal ou nas ilhas, legendadas em português.


----------



## Outsider

Sobre a semelhança entre o português e o russo ou outras línguas eslavas (fonética, obviamente; as nossas línguas são aparentadas, mas apenas de modo muito longínquo), noto que já vi estrangeiros não-lusófonos dizerem o mesmo. Mais curioso ainda é que também o português do Brasil alguns acham que soa a russo! Tivemos um tópico antes fórum sobre isto, "Português parecido com russo?" Eu acho que pode ter que ver com a abundância de sibilantes nas nossas línguas (s, z, x, j).

Sobre a questão da legendagem, depois de pôr TV cabo em casa reparei que no canal francês TV5 passam uma série em francês do Québec (que sempre me custa bastante a entender), legendada. Portanto, não somos só nós.


----------

